# i dont know if this is funny or what



## Riaz (11/10/13)




----------



## Gizmo (12/10/13)

Lol Riaz It really was quite quite horrific but I would lying if I said I didn't lol. A lot actually


----------



## CraftyZA (13/10/13)

It happened in SA as well.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/10/13)

Riaz said:


>




Its terrible!!! Shame man!


----------

